# Rocky Mountain altitude powerplay creak and fix



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

Since I got my APP C70 I noticed a creak had started and had been getting progressively worse. It became more obvious with the suspension in compression. 
The shop and I went through all the usual suspects and the creak persisted. Looking deeper we found paint overspray where the motor mounting bolts were. Paint was thick and had cracked under the bolt head. It was also not uniformity applied, so obviously overspray. This allowed enough play between the motor and frame to allow the creak. 
We got rid of the paint, cleaning the carbon and reinstalled the motor. Checking again we found no creak and follow up rides exhibited no creaking either. 
So, long post short, if your APP is creaking take a look for stray paint at the motor mount area.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow, nice detective work. Creaks are maddening. All my bikes sound like 1974 Land Crusiers.


----------

